# Bobcat 753 (sweet machine)



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Well fellas looks like I'm selling my baby. I just haven't used it enough this year. I haven't advertised yet so I thought I'd give it a few days on CTalk first.

She's a 97 with a little over 3000 hrs. She runs fantastic, nice and tight everything responsive. All wheel bearings and seals are brand new, maybe 20 hrs on em.

She runs strong, starts cold, hot .....you name it.

Make me an offer.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob let me ask for Denick. How much ? :whistling


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The fellas over at Bobcat of St Louis had the same model with almost identical hours on it for 12K. Mine looks and probably runs a hell of a lot better than theirs but I don't expect to get 12. If somebody wants to make a serious offer I'd rather do it privately. Just like I'll cry when she's gone .........privately.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob didn't you get the back hoe attach. for that also?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea, I'm kinda wanting to hang on to that, but then again, I'm kinda wanting to hang on to the Bobcat as well. So If I get a good offer on both .....so be it.


----------

